# analyzing your targets



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

and i wanted to add, i save my targets for a while. i have targets that i shot with different draw lengths, weights, arrows ect... you can compare the targets to see whats working. sometimes you will find that your best shooting nights, weren't your best grouping nights. and they should be. i have some of those targets i can post for you if you like.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks miko for sharing,
I usually shot a random pattern, like the five spots more because more combinations than a Vegas....
somehow lately I have a problem with the upper right ring, that is your #1....no matter what pattern but that #1 want to kick to the right....
didn't practice enough over this winter, hard work in front of me before my summer season start....


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Analyzing targets does little for me...when I make a bad shot I know it instantly but I can't figure out exactly what I did to make that a bad shot.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> thanks miko for sharing,
> I usually shot a random pattern, like the five spots more because more combinations than a Vegas....
> somehow lately I have a problem with the upper right ring, that is your #1....no matter what pattern but that #1 want to kick to the right....
> didn't practice enough over this winter, hard work in front of me before my summer season start....


Try hanging it like a diamond. Maybe you can break the cycle


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Analyzing targets does little for me...when I make a bad shot I know it instantly but I can't figure out exactly what I did to make that a bad shot.


If you know its bad instantly, then the cause told you it was bad. Unless we are on different pages as to what a bad shot is.


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

I am not as good a shot as I would like to be but, I feel like the first arrow in the target really sets the pace for me. If my first arrow in any particular spot happens to be a line licker then I will fight to keep my arrows in that spot all night. It seems no matter what I do my arrow gets sucked into that spot. I start digging a hole in one spot or direction and can't seem to get out of it.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Good shooting....

I have been doing the same exact thing, I think it's just day to day as far as how you feel and your body reacts to shooting. 

Lately I've been all over the bottom left target, but haven't missed an x on the top target in 2 weeks( Vegas ) 

I also used to shot 5 spots the way you have them numbered, now I shoot them in a Z pattern. 

Almost all of my shots that miss the baby x come from loosing focus. I cleaned up my lower targets my slightly shifting my weight forward to my front foot and making sure my shoulders were level from the start of the shot. As long as I stay aggressive I shoot better, shooting x's instead of trying not to miss them


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

mosierls said:


> I am not as good a shot as I would like to be but, I feel like the first arrow in the target really sets the pace for me. If my first arrow in any particular spot happens to be a line licker then I will fight to keep my arrows in that spot all night. It seems no matter what I do my arrow gets sucked into that spot. I start digging a hole in one spot or direction and can't seem to get out of it.


You may need a bigger dot. If you cover more of the yellow, it will be like shooting the same target all the time


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

miko0618 said:


> You may need a bigger dot. If you cover more of the yellow, it will be like shooting the same target all the time



I actually shoot a ring. Would a dot be better?


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

mosierls said:


> I actually shoot a ring. Would a dot be better?


I cant say yes for sure. My dot is 3/4 of the yellow at 20. It helps for sure.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I definitely analyze my targets. I don't shoot nearly as many baby x's as you do. On a 5-spot if I have a single target that is not nearly as strong as the others I use that target to figure out my "weakness". Usually if I have one "weak" target I will have a second that is similar in pattern.

Recently, I realized my tendency to shoot a bit left on some targets was due to me moving my front foot around a bit and opening up. Combined with not so great shot execution and I had an ugly miss. While most "misses" were still X's occasionally there was a real ugly miss and it was due to a combination of form flaws. By using a better shooting rhythm (slower and more consistent) I was much less likely to get my body out of shape or to make a weak shot.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Here you go perfect example of struggling on one spot.....

I did have to sight in on this target 









300 21x

Top one is my first shot, bottom one is my 3rd shot. I don't have this issue all the time, it kinda just pops up out of nowhere. I missed all my x's on the 3 arrow. 

The target is low just off the floor, maybe that's my issue, aiming too much down hill. Or it could just be I'm shooting too much I'm not sure


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!! :thumbs_up

It helps those of us who "haven't fulfilled our potential yet" to see how the better shooters practice.

Allen


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Analyzing targets does little for me...when I make a bad shot I know it instantly but I can't figure out exactly what I did to make that a bad shot.


 Personally I feel it is key , absolutey key to reconise why the shot was bad. Part of this learning curve is target analisis. 
What Tubby said about saving targets with a lot of data is something I will be moving towards ASAP - I save images and keep a journal - I walked away from a weekend shoot with all of my shots feeling really good - any thing that was not Xed was a 12:00 or 6:00 miss - I focus was directed in other places and I did not " analize " what was going on intill after wards- simple shoulder problem , strong shot week shoulder - under pressure I was just so freeked that I missed the X and did not analize the problem until it was far too late - it is really vital to quickly diagnose why your shot did not land poi , espically a strong shot - 
The enemy is easy to defete if you know where his weakness lies.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

There is a good " chart " that clocks misses , and possible causes of said misses - I can not find it at the moment - this would be a great place to post it and perhaps add to it if possible -


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Great post. 

My problem child moves around as well. I don't like to change my sequence because I think it is a temporary fix to a problem that needs to be addressed regardless of which spot it seems to happen on the most. That, and I would probably screw it up out of habit. :grin:

Lately it seems to be the number one spot.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Slingshot said:


> Here you go perfect example of struggling on one spot.....
> 
> I did have to sight in on this target
> 
> ...


Pops up out of no where .... You most likely hammered the nail on the head - shoulder ? 6:00 miss is very indicative of a weak shoulder -


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Analyzing targets goes farther than the targets regardless of venue.
Like are you wearing comparable shoes, practice/competition?
Lighting makes a difference.
Position on the line.
Weather when outdoors - clothing, boots if wet or muddy.
Attitude/temperament.
Time of day.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Inc. said:


> Pops up out of no where .... You most likely hammered the nail on the head - shoulder ? 6:00 miss is very indicative of a weak shoulder -


Thanks for the input....

I have a 20 yard target in my basement, I tend to draw more level when I'm shooting down there because my drain line runs about 6 feet of the floor behind my bag. Don't even want to think about the mess I would have it something happened and I hit it. 

Makes perfect sense it's most likely the reason I am shooting more 58 than 60 x games.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Inc. said:


> There is a good " chart " that clocks misses , and possible causes of said misses - I can not find it at the moment - this would be a great place to post it and perhaps add to it if possible -


That chart would be interesting to see if you ever find it.

I absolutely believe in target analysis. This is a good thread.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

This was from tonight. My groups got tighter as i went along. I scored 20x's on my middle spot but my grouping on number 3 was the best. My number 1 was the worst. I really believe this was a footing issue. Overall, i let down twice and felt as though i shot 60 good shots. I shot a 9 for no real reason. It slowly drifted and fired. Judging the target, i am satisfied with my setup. I shot 52 x's tonight. 26 on each half. That tells me i am not over bowed. I finished the night feeling tight and in control. 

Anyway, i just wanted to update this some. I was able to make the adjustments from the information i gathered previously.


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

Inc. said:


> There is a good " chart " that clocks misses , and possible causes of said misses - I can not find it at the moment - this would be a great place to post it and perhaps add to it if possible -


If you can find it I'd like to see it as well. Thanks


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This may be a clone of the miss chart you are speaking of. I remember seeing it some time ago, but don't recall the original source (perhaps on the Texas Archery site).

http://www.angelfire.com/clone/archery/articles/group.html


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

The right/left miss from tilting your bow is backwards


----------

